# 2010 Nissan sentra SR



## sentra1350 (Apr 9, 2010)

what are your guys thoughts on the SR model


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

sentra1350 said:


> what are your guys thoughts on the SR model


What exactly are you looking for? The SR is basically an S model with the look and some features of the SE-R. If budget is your primary concern then stick with the SR but if you want more power and sportier look go for the SER or SPEC V.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

i have one and love it.


----------



## GoldenBoyRB (Jul 26, 2012)

there are some major differences in the SR. Nissan eliminate all the chrome goodness in it. looks better that way though. and yes, it is 2.0S powertrain with SE-R look, except the 16 inch alloy wheels instead of 17 in the SE-R. and the factory rebates are $500 less in the SR. own one and love it


----------

